# Trump should not run again.



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes I voted for him in both victories 
I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed 

Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 22, 2022)

I would pretty much agree with that...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 22, 2022)

Trump has to run.  Trump needs to show democrats that the majority of the American people don't give a damn about the January 6th sham committee.


----------



## talksalot (Jul 22, 2022)

The U.S. needs for Trump to run and WIN.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed


That's exactly what the leftist MSM wants you to think.


----------



## talksalot (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


You're what's wrong with American voters.  Pussies who vote to make things "comfortable" for themselves.  We are at war for the soul of this nation.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 22, 2022)

I hope Trump runs and refuses to be cowed by this fake committee.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 22, 2022)

Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 22, 2022)

Desantis will have his turn in 2028


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I hope Trump runs and refuses to be cowed by this fake committee.


He would be totally humiliated. Only the dregs still support him.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2022)

Trump is a bad choice as he will make everything about himself 
  D is extremely shrewd


----------



## App'z (Jul 22, 2022)

The Donald did a bad thing leading up to 1/6.  If he shook hands and said be back in 24 he would be good to go but he didn't do that !  He tried to force a Coop take over of our constitutional Government!  Its simple.
 Thas a no / no by our Constitutional laws.  Anyone can be a POTUS, they are our mouthpiece nothing more !   Add it all up and they really don't do shit!  Biden is a Delaware whiny Socialist type and a Failed experiment by Demo's  thas all !  Basically a POTUS is a one man band, a one man at a party etc.
All of them basically lie all the time and just play a part for a few years.  Thas all !  They simply play A part !  Act 2 comes  when they are replaced by the next Potus.  They will also be surrounded by advisers telling them all kinds of crazy pranks to pull and not to pull.   They will always have Political parties and guests from all over the place wanting a piece in the pie that we pay up for !


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, let Trump run it will be humourous to watch his loss yet again.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 22, 2022)

s


Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.


The voices are coming more often and louder, huh.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 22, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, let Trump run it will be humourous to watch his loss yet again.


Hello, I'm Joe Biden.  Pleased dementia.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Hello, I'm Joe Biden.  Pleased dementia.


Hello Joe.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 22, 2022)

President Trump is having another Rally in Prescott Valley AZ...and he's drawn ANOTHER LARGE crowd of enthusiastic supporters.     

I think he's gonna run again. and i hope he does and i hope he kicks democrat and never trump BUTT.


----------



## App'z (Jul 22, 2022)

2/3 of all in government are too old to serve well.  The world is doomed to repeat what most all civilizations have failed at !  Its called Stupid !  U can't fix it !


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2022)

I love T but I think DeS has bigger appeal and could grab more female and minorities


----------



## App'z (Jul 22, 2022)

U can't fix the World with a Tesla !  The last time I checked the Honda Motorcycles of the 60's had glass in the batteries.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2022)

Honestly the nation cannot be saved or fixed 

We are past the point of any return


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 22, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, let Trump run it will be humourous to watch his loss yet again.


Yeah, the Dems will likely tamper with the polls.....again.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, the Dems will likely tamper with the polls.....again.


Matters not since the Electoral College elects the president.


----------



## McRib (Jul 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, the Dems will likely tamper with the polls.....again.


Trump tried, and failed, to steal the election. That was the tampering that was done, and proven to have been done. That you choose to live in the same fantasy world as the orange ape is yours and his problem.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> *Trump is a bad choice as he will make everything about himself
> D is extremely shrewd*


Be it Trump or Desantis 
I'll vote for either one to straighten out this country.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> Be it Trump or Desantis
> I'll vote for either one to straighten out this country.


I don’t think it can be fixed


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> *I don’t think it can be fixed*


I hope you're wrong.
But I fear you might be right.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 22, 2022)

talksalot said:


> You're what's wrong with American voters.  Pussies who vote to make things "comfortable" for themselves.  We are at war for the soul of this nation.



That's a pretty unfair statement. DeSantis can win that war.

I also voted for Trump twice. I agreed with his policies, especially regarding immigration.

But there's no way to argue that the guy didn't act like a child when he didn't get his way. Name calling, middle of the night twitter rants; it's just not presidential, and it's imperative that the leader of the free world act like the leader of the free world. As much as I supported him, he just didn't do that.

DeSantis would bring to the table similar views on policies, but he would also bring with him an air of decorum that has been absent in the Oval Office for quite some time. If we want the respect of the world, we need to have a President who doesn't resort to school yard antics, or a President who wears a diaper and thinks he was accepted to the Naval Academy.

Ron DeSantis would work for, and I believe get, that respect...


----------



## task0778 (Jul 22, 2022)

I don't think it'll make much difference with either Trump or DeSantis.  I do not see the democrats beating either one, and I don't think the level of vitriol will be any different with either guy as the next prez.  There's just too much anger and outright hatred out there on both sides, and IMHO the democrats have stirred the pot just as much as Trump has.  I have to be honest though, I won't be sorry to see the end of the Trump era.  I'd like to think the level of distrust and disrespect would go down once he's gone, but frankly I don't see that happening.  At least maybe it won't be as personal.


----------



## cnm (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Trump is a bad choice as he will make everything about himself
> D is extremely shrewd


He's more able to pretend everything is not about himself than is Trump...


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Honestly the nation cannot be saved or fixed
> 
> We are past the point of any return


This nation has endured worse.   Study American History.   We are a nation born of conflict with forces that would curtail our personal freedom.    We were born in rebellion.   Yet, we have a Constitution and a Declaration of Independence that lays out our vision and beliefs.   The fact that, as humans, we digress from that, fight with each other, disagree, etc. can all be worked out IF we don't destroy what our Founders bequeathed to us by giving it away to a governmental elite.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 22, 2022)

cnm said:


> He's more able to pretend everything is not about himself than is Trump...


Not really, I just saw an interview with DeSantis and he was bragging about what he has done for Florida.  Not that it bothers me, but all politicians do that.   Trump is just more upfront and honest about his bragging.  I find that refreshing actually.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 22, 2022)

McRib said:


> Trump tried, and failed, to steal the election. That was the tampering that was done, and proven to have been done. That you choose to live in the same fantasy world as the orange ape is yours and his problem.


No, No, No, Mickey, ya got it all wrong.   Trump QUESTIONED the tampered election.    He wanted to make sure the vote count was fair.   Look, probably more than half the voters voted for Trump.   In these cases, there should be a thorough vetting otherwise, half the country will not trust the voting process.  Also, keep in mind that Hillary and the Democrats tried and have been trying since 2016, to get rid of Trump by underhanded, illegal, nefarious methods.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 22, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Matters not since the Electoral College elects the president.


The EC represents the voters' demographic, moron.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 22, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 22, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


Don't be a fool. These people have a pattern. They'll do the same thing to anyone who looks like they will beat their lousy candidates. 
Don't fall for it.


----------



## cnm (Jul 22, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Don't fall for it.


You do know whom you're addressing, right?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


>


Look at his foot in the pedal cage.   He takes it out then puts it back in!!!  Seems he has a problem of some kind.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> That's a pretty unfair statement. DeSantis can win that war.
> 
> I also voted for Trump twice. I agreed with his policies, especially regarding immigration.
> 
> ...


Reagan and W Bush were model Presidents in their decorum, yet democrats disrespected them immensely.  That's just who they are.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 23, 2022)

We all know T was one of the greatest presidents ever but  DeS is the better pick


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

This monolog is gold.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 23, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Desantis will have his turn in 2028


After being Trump's VP?


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle,


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


If you let a pregnant rat off the hook by firing the rat extinguisher, you get more rats. The Democrats think if they eat the Constitution to death nobody will stop them. If they mess with President Trump with a supermajority of Republicans in the House and the Senate, we can stop them from replacing the Constitution with upholding the 1954 law banning Communist activities in this country that currently is a threat for destroying freedom and the country that protects the common man against tyranny. I'm voting for Trump because he maintained being a positive influence throughout the phony baloney lies the Democrats chased him with since he announced his first candidacy for President and likely was cheated in the swing state voting polls of 2020 when all is said and done. Since I believe there are more good people than bad, someday the leftist locksteps who aren't communists may see the destruction that spreading Democrat Party convenience lies has done, and that it is the worst imaginable way to destroy human freedom to make way for oligarch rule which is worse than a hearless monarchy because you have more heartless leaders to answer to, who don't give a hoot for the common man and will cheat him out of his one vote if they wind up destroying the Constitution of the United States of America that has been their aim since Hillary stole the presidency away from her husband when he was distracted by pretty interns who fell for his vapid fair weather sexual alliances.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Reagan and W Bush were model Presidents in their decorum, yet democrats disrespected them immensely.  That's just who they are.



I'm not talking about respect from democrats. We know that will never happen, just as respect for a democrat President will never be shown by Republicans. I'm talking about respect from the rest of the world...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> I love T but I think DeS has bigger appeal and could grab more female and minorities


Actually, it's biden who grabsthe most females.


Female children in particular.....


----------



## petro (Jul 23, 2022)

Orangecat said:


>


They already forgot. 
Dementia is contagious.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


Political Correctness is not what we should be looking for in a candidate. I agree Trump shouldn’t be the candidate but DeSantis is no better. He’s not a walk-the-talk Traditional Conservative any more than Trump. The party has had eight years to find and groom an ideological Traditional Conservative to replace Trump and they haven’t done it.

I, and many others I know will not vote for another Centrist POS like Romney or McShame. We will sit 2024 out like we did in 2008 and 2012.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not talking about respect from democrats. We know that will never happen, just as respect for a democrat President will never be shown by Republicans. I'm talking about respect from the rest of the world...


Putin didn't make his move until Trump was gone.  N. Korea was quiet.  All the bad actors were fairly quiet.  Sounds like respect.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump has to run.  Trump needs to show democrats that the majority of the American people don't give a damn about the January 6th sham committee.


Trump will run and he will win because the momentum can't be stopped. 

And he doesn't even have to campaign.... just let the Democrats keep failing until around summer 2024.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 23, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> President Trump is having another Rally in Prescott Valley AZ...and he's drawn ANOTHER LARGE crowd of enthusiastic supporters.
> 
> I think he's gonna run again. and i hope he does and i hope he kicks democrat and never trump BUTT.


Adam Schiff was arrested in the area carrying a deer rifle.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

These leftst political elites don't have the gut to go after these people themselves.  They 'wee wee up', as the former Kenyan prince used to say, their followers so that the crazy ones carry out their assassinations for them.  So far their crazies have been inept for the most part.  the other mike


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Putin didn't make his move until Trump was gone.  N. Korea was quiet.  All the bad actors were fairly quiet.  Sounds like respect.



No, that sounds like fear.

Fear and respect are not the same...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, that sounds like fear.
> 
> Fear and respect are not the same...


Whatever.  I'll take it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump has to run.  Trump needs to show democrats that the majority of the American people don't give a damn about the January 6th sham committee.


Another cultist FOR the FAILED insurrection.


----------



## Correll (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct




I am concerned about his age. 

BUT, the principle that we as white guys are allowed to have a voice, is pretty important. 



A Trump/Desantis ticket would be the obvious answer.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Another cultist FOR the FAILED insurrection.


We won't fail next time.  Our buddy Putin has a cell prepared for you in Siberia.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 23, 2022)

Correll said:


> I am concerned about his age.
> 
> BUT, the principle that we as white guys are allowed to have a voice, is pretty important.
> 
> ...


Trump Gabbard
You want to shake the apple cart?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> I think DeS has bigger appeal and could grab more female


By the pussy?


----------



## Correll (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> By the pussy?




Weird teh way consensual sex bothers you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


>


Watch his right foot. It gets caught in those terrible pedals. It's happened to me when I was 1/4 his age. I don't know why they started making them with tops that enclose them. Probably to use top of the foot power on the up-pedaling? Seems more suited to racing.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Reagan and W Bush were model Presidents in their decorum, yet democrats disrespected them immensely.  That's just who they are.


I remember all that respect wingnuts had for Clinton and Obama. So patriotic! 🤣


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> This monolog is gold.


Couldn't find a Dennis Miller clip?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Orangecat said:


>


Looks like he rides a bike just fine. Now post a clip of Trump doing anything physically taxing. Anything. Throwing food at the wall doesn't count.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not talking about respect from democrats. We know that will never happen, *just as respect for a democrat President will never be shown by Republicans.* I'm talking about respect from the rest of the world...


It's encouraging to see that you are not completely dishonest.


----------



## Correll (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Watch his right foot. It gets caught in those terrible pedals. It's happened to me when I was 1/4 his age. I don't know why they started making them with tops that enclose them. Probably to use top of the foot power on the up-pedaling? Seems more suited to racing.




Yes. It was stupid to give him a bike with those pedals.


Tripping and falling down, is not that big of a deal. Especially at that age.


The point though, is that he or his handles though that showing him biking would help deal with concerns about his age and... state.


They thought he was capable of a small bike ride. 


I hope they gave some consideration to the possibility of failure. Because they did fail.


He should be exercising, In a controlled environment with no danger of falling. 


He is elderly and frail. And likely not all there. I am fine with him staying. A potted plant would be a better president than his vp.


He needs to demonstrate real.... something before he runs again, or he should not run.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> After being Trump's VP?


Good possibility.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Putin didn't make his move until Trump was gone.  N. Korea was quiet.  All the bad actors were fairly quiet.  Sounds like respect.


☝️ Fools like this one think Putin just woke up in February and decided to invade Ukraine. It was planned for months for exactly that time. If Trump won it would go really smoothly with no US resistance or sanctions. If Biden won they already knew Trump's psychological makeup and knew from all his past statements and rantings that he wouldn't concede and would further divide the country, as Putin planned all along while grooming him as a Russian asset, if not agent. For fuck sake, Trump screamed it was rigged when he didn't get nominated for an Emmy for his game show. He's utterly transparent and predictable. As are you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We won't fail next time.  *Our buddy Putin *has a cell prepared for you in Siberia.


You even admit it.


----------



## Winco (Jul 23, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> President Trump is having another Rally in Prescott Valley AZ...and he's drawn ANOTHER LARGE crowd of enthusiastic supporters.


Because they all belong to the KKKult.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes. It was stupid to give him a bike with those pedals.
> 
> 
> Tripping and falling down, is not that big of a deal. Especially at that age.
> ...


A staffer or Secret Service agent should have been there catching the bike to a stop as he arrived. But we're finding out about the corrupt SS now, aren't we?


----------



## TheParser (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


Correct!

The Dems and he himself have done an excellent job in destroying his chances of winning in 2024.

If he had been smart, he would have taken his reputed defeat like a good sport: Invited the Bidens to visit the White House, attended the Inauguration, etc. 

He also should have kissed the [posterior] of the liberal media. Then he would have had them eating out of his hand.

DJT (for whom I voted twice and would do so again over any crime-abetting Dem) is Mr. Yesterday.  He had his (extended) 15 minutes of fame.

I do not like DeSantis.  He is too smug and sanctimonious.

How about Nikki Haley & Tim Scott?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> I remember all that respect wingnuts had for Clinton and Obama. So patriotic! 🤣


Clinton is a sexual predator and Obama is a liar and race hustler.  If any average man did what Clinton did they'd be in jail.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Couldn't find a Dennis Miller clip?


This is hilarious if you have a functional brain.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> ☝️ Fools like this one think Putin just woke up in February and decided to invade Ukraine. It was planned for months for exactly that time. If Trump won it would go really smoothly with no US resistance or sanctions. If Biden won they already knew Trump's psychological makeup and knew from all his past statements and rantings that he wouldn't concede and would further divide the country, as Putin planned all along while grooming him as a Russian asset, if not agent. For fuck sake, Trump screamed it was rigged when he didn't get nominated for an Emmy for his game show. He's utterly transparent and predictable. As are you.


Putin wouldn't have moved if Trump was President.  He knew the consequences.  Moron.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You even admit it.


You're so easy.  Hey, your shoelaces are untied.....


----------



## Correll (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> A staffer or Secret Service agent should have been there catching the bike to a stop as he arrived. But we're finding out about the corrupt SS now, aren't we?




He or his handlers should not have had a bike ride, or if they did, should not have allowed press to see it. 

Plenty of paths at Camp David I am sure.


----------



## Winco (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> If any average man did what Clinton did they'd be in jail.


you mean trump.

indictments are coming
no Senate protection for failed trump.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


>


Show us a person who actually rides a bike who has NEVER fallen.   At least President Biden knows how to ride a bike.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> you mean trump.
> 
> indictments are coming
> no Senate protection for failed trump.


President Trump is coming.  Scared, aren't ya.


----------



## Winco (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> President Trump is coming.  Scared, aren't ya.


IF trump is POTUS again or IF he is indicted and found guilty, it will have exactly ZERO affect on my day to day life.

I'm not scared you silly lil' boy.
I am concerned that you actually believe all of trumps lies.
It's sad.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> IF trump is POTUS again or IF he is indicted and found guilty, it will have exactly ZERO affect on my day to day life.
> 
> I'm not scared you silly lil' boy.
> I am concerned that you actually believe all of trumps lies.
> It's sad.


Naw, you're not concerned about me.  You'd execute me if you could get away with it.


----------



## Winco (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Naw, you're not concerned about me.  You'd execute me if you could get away with it.


Why would I do that.
You're annoying and you support that POS trump, but I would NEVER harm another human, not even you.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Looks like he rides a bike just fine. rowing food at the wall doesn't count.


"Just fine" is falling over when you come to a stop? STFU, gaslighting useful idiot.


----------



## miketx (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


You should not post again.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


Trump was screwing around with a porn star, committed adultery on all of his wives, ran his big mouth on the Access Hollywood tape being an asshole, & to top it off attempted a coup & you're worried about his "image"?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

winco said:
			
		

> Because they all belong to the KKKult.



you'd like everyone to believe that when we all know...except your most stupid democrap cult followers, that it IS the democrats who started the KKK and filled its ranks.   YOU will use any lie you can come up with to slam others with your own very bad behavior.     We see you.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

clipper said:
			
		

> Trump was screwing around with a porn star, committed adultery on all of his wives, ran his big mouth on the Access Hollywood tape being an asshole & you're worried about his "image"?



the hypocrisy is stunning.  He cheated on one wife...his first one. They parted...amicably.  He married the mother of his child tiffany.  they divorced.   He remarried.  Now i submit that IF he did commit adultery with that porn star Stormy daniels. IF YOU CAN BELIEVE her, then he did it during a time when he was not married.

Now...how many times has bill cheated on Hilliary?  How many rapes has he committed and his bulldog of a wife, threatened and harrassed these women to keep them quiet?

ADDITIONALLY, stop pretending your indignation of his cheating on Ivana.   What do you care.   The left hated her as much and only liked her for divorcing him but didn't like the fact she would not turn on him.   What the hell do you care?  other than to use your made up stories to slam THE LEGITIMATE PRESIDENT.  another thing...not that i care but you are ignorant of what you slime other people with....tell me how many times Ivana was married and under what circumstances.  Yeah....you run along and check that out.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> Why would I do that.
> You're annoying and you support that POS trump, but I would NEVER harm another human, not even you.


Uh huh.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Trump was screwing around with a porn star, committed adultery on all of his wives, ran his big mouth on the Access Hollywood tape being an asshole, & to top it off attempted a coup & you're worried about his "image"?


Sounds like a typical democrat...Weiner, Clinton, Kennedy, etc.  You guys really shouldn't tread into the morally superior area.  Huge mistake.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> It's encouraging to see that you are not completely dishonest.



I'm a realist...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Clinton is a sexual predator and Obama is a liar and race hustler.  If any average man did what Clinton did they'd be in jail.



Clinton was a philanderer and a womanizer, but he wasn't a predator. 

It's not like Monica Lewinsky was forced to get on her knees...


----------



## flan327 (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump has to run.  Trump needs to show democrats that the majority of the American people don't give a damn about the January 6th sham committee.


Why are you lying?

I’m truly curious
Did you not WATCH any of the VIDEOS shot that day?

Trump wanted to HANG Mike Pence

Why?

Because PENCE was HONEST


Sunni Man said:


> Be it Trump or Desantis
> I'll vote for either one to straighten out this country.


?


----------



## flan327 (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> We all know T was one of the greatest presidents ever but  DeS is the better pick


Donnie Boy ranks as one of the WORST

GOOGLE IT


----------



## flan327 (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Naw, you're not concerned about me.  You'd execute me if you could get away with it.


BS


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


No Trump needs to run and end the democrat party.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 23, 2022)

The guy’s pushing 80!  Doesn’t He have anything better to do with the few years He has left?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 23, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Donnie Boy ranks as one of the WORST
> 
> GOOGLE IT


Democrat media does most polls of course he's going to poll low. But the real polls speak otherwise


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Clinton was a philanderer and a womanizer, but he wasn't a predator.
> 
> It's not like Monica Lewinsky was forced to get on her knees...


There was a hell of a lot more crap he did than Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

you know that joe and jill were both cheating on their spouses don't you??   and Joe's wife it appears got herself and kids dressed up, she anesthetized the children with meds and then she drove in the path of a large truck.  Suicide by running a sign.

Then Joe ran with that tragedy for the rest of his political career.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> There was a hell of a lot more crap he did than Monica Lewinsky.



Oh, I'm quite aware of that.

Gennifer Flowers, Sally Perdue? Dolly Browning? Elizabeth Gracen? Those were all consensual.

Paula Jones and Juanita Broderick had nothing but allegations, and Kathleen Willey wasn't even worth paying attention to...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Oh, I'm quite aware of that.
> 
> Gennifer Flowers, Sally Perdue? Dolly Browning? Elizabeth Gracen? Those were all consensual.
> 
> Paula Jones and Juanita Broderick had nothing but allegations, and Kathleen Willey wasn't even worth paying attention to...


Oh yeah, poor Bill.  He's a victim, huh.  He's a sexual predator.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Putin wouldn't have moved if Trump was President.  He knew the consequences.  Moron.


You brainwashed ninny.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Correll said:


> He or his handlers should not have had a bike ride, or if they did, should not have allowed press to see it.
> 
> Plenty of paths at Camp David I am sure.


I think it was partly designed as a photo op to show that he is still physically fit, which he is. Getting a foot caught in one of those pedals doesn't disprove his fitness.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Oh yeah, poor Bill.  He's a victim, huh.  He's a sexual predator.



No, he's a cheating husband. He's a philanderer.

I never said he was a victim, dumbass.

But the women he had sexual relations with were more than willing to engage in those relations.

And, hey, if I'd been in his shoes and Gennifer Flowers wanted to fuck me? And I was married to _Hillary_?

Yeah, I just might take a shot at that!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Naw, you're not concerned about me.  You'd execute me if you could get away with it.


Typical Republican victim mentality.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm a realist...


Let's not get crazy here. 😁


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Clinton was a philanderer and a womanizer, but he wasn't a predator.
> 
> It's not like Monica Lewinsky was forced to get on her knees...


Just like Kennedy, Reagan, Bush41, Eisenhower, and many other presidents.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> The guy’s pushing 80!  Doesn’t He have anything better to do with the few years He has left?


According to Trumpers, late 70s is too old to be president.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Democrat media does most polls of course he's going to poll low. But the real polls speak otherwiseView attachment 673750


OK, you take all of the people in all of those rally photos and Democrats will take the rest. We'll see who wins.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


If he runs as I suspect he will, and assuming he gets the GOP nod, I’d vote for Trump again in a split nanosecond. 

Should DeSantis go into primaries against Trump and prevail for the GOP nod, I’d vote for DeSantis, too, without a hesitation. 

I’d support a Trump/DeSantis ticket quite happily. 

I could see a Cruz presidency.  That would be great. 

And despite the opposition from many a fellow Trump supporter, I’d also be pleased to vote for Mike Pence for President. 

The GOP field is solid. The Dim field is a disaster zone. 😎


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Oh, I'm quite aware of that.
> 
> Gennifer Flowers, Sally Perdue? Dolly Browning? Elizabeth Gracen? Those were all consensual.
> 
> Paula Jones and Juanita Broderick had nothing but allegations, and Kathleen Willey wasn't even worth paying attention to...


Reminder that Broaderick refused to repeat her accusations under oath.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed



Then you just made everything the Left have been doing the past 7 years worthwhile and paid off for them.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> If he runs as I suspect he will, and assuming he gets the GOP nod, I’d vote for Trump again in a split nanosecond.
> 
> Should DeSantis go into primaries against Trump and prevail for the GOP nod, I’d vote for DeSantis, too, without a hesitation.
> 
> ...


You would also vote for Grassley, Rand Paul, Gym Jordan, Boebert, Large Marge, Marsha Blackburn, Lindsey Graham, Kraken, Rudy, Cawthorn, Gosar, and Gohmert for president if that's who the Republican Party told you to vote for.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Then you just made everything the Left have been doing the past 7 years worthwhile and paid off for them.


Right because The Left made him say all that stupid shit and behave like a toddler.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You would also vote for Grassley, Rand Paul, Gym Jordan, Boebert, Large Marge, Marsha Blackburn, Lindsey Graham, Kraken, Rudy, Cawthorn, Gosar, and Gohmert for president if that's who the Republican Party told you to vote for.


Ah, Synthia. It’s you liberrhoids who do as you’re told. Don’t project so much.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Ah, Synthia. It’s you liberrhoids who do as you’re told. Don’t project so much.


You didn't dispute my assertion. I was correct.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You didn't dispute my assertion. I was correct.


You’re  wrong again. As usual.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You’re  wrong again. As usual.


Name one of those whom you wouldn't vote for, preferring a Democrat if that's the binary choice.

I'll give you an extra few minutes to look up binary.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 23, 2022)

Oh geez 

Trump it is 

I am afraid he can’t win as the next election will be rigged


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Name one of those whom you wouldn't vote for, preferring a Democrat if that's the binary choice.
> 
> I'll give you an extra few minutes to look up binary.


Let’s say today is the day I decide to give credence to the hoops a hack like you puts down. Nah.  Let’s not. 

I never said that there is a single solitary Dumbocrap worthy of my vote. 

Turn it around, bitch. Name a possible GOP candidate you’d vote for. 🤣😂

If you weren’t such a complete mindless hack, Synthia, you’d maybe take note of the adverb I used: “Happily.”  I would happily vote for any of those candidate I named. I might not be as happy voting for some of those other Republicans you ploddingly named. 

I’ll give you a moment to realize that you’re in over your head again, as always.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You brainwashed ninny.





Synthaholic said:


> According to Trumpers, late 70s is too old to be president.


It sure was for Democrats when Reagan was President.  Biden is failing and everyone knows it.  Read my sig line.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, he's a cheating husband. He's a philanderer.
> 
> I never said he was a victim, dumbass.
> 
> ...


Then why did he pay Paula Jones over $800,000? You're a liar.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Typical Republican victim mentality.


You're the idiots defending mentally ill morons who want to be called the pronouns they demand.  You make this way too easy.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Then why did he pay Paula Jones over $800,000? You're a liar.



Go fuck yourself, you retarded douchebag.

He paid her so she'd shut the fuck up. His political star was rising and what she could share about their relationship could most certainly jeopardize that.

That you even need to have that explained to you demonstrates how absolutely fucking ignorant and stupid you are...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Go fuck yourself, you retarded douchebag.
> 
> He paid her so she'd shut the fuck up. His political star was rising and what she could share about their relationship could most certainly jeopardize that.
> 
> That you even need to have that explained to you demonstrates how absolutely fucking ignorant and stupid you are...


He was the President when he settled with her lawyers because she sued the President. It wasn't voluntary, you ignorant fucking cocksucking ass licker.  Now get the fuck out of here, you ignorant pusillanimous punk.





						Clinton pays Paula Jones $850,000 | Bill Clinton | The Guardian
					

<P>WASHINGTON (AP) - Paula Jones is awaiting the arrival of an $850,000 cheque from President Clinton, bringing an official end to the four-year saga spurred by her allegations of sexual harassment.




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> He was the President when he was ORDERED to pay her.  It wasn't voluntary, you ignorant fucking cocksucking ass licker.



No, he wasn't ordered to do anything, you idiot fuck:
_
"President Clinton reached an out-of-court settlement with Paula Jones yesterday, agreeing to pay her $850,000 to drop the sexual harassment lawsuit"_

https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/clinton/stories/jones111498.htm

Bill Clinton wasn't ordered to pay her anything. You're a fucking retard.

You know, this would be a lot more enjoyable if you weren't so fucking stupid...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, he wasn't ordered to do anything, you idiot fuck:
> 
> _"President Clinton reached an out-of-court settlement with Paula Jones yesterday, agreeing to pay her $850,000 to drop the sexual harassment lawsuit"_
> 
> ...


He wasn't a rising star. You stupid jerk.  He was the President.  They settled.  He had to pay.  The President of the United States was forced to pay over $800,000 to a woman he sexually abused.  Fuck you, ass licker.


----------



## App'z (Jul 23, 2022)

The donald $$$was also ordered to pay Students of the Trump University $$$Billions$$$ since his $$$ "University" was not accredited.$$$  and just a farce Money grab. $$$ Gee no F/N kidding a Kidder ! $$$

I see Kerry wants to shut off Natural Gas completely within 10 years.  We should shut off Kerry's Toys, home heat, AC and Jet antics completely tomorrow.  Watch Kerry get clobbered in the head.  So Toys are a way of life for the Power heads of the world 2.  Jeeshu I would never have thought that toys were the main fact of life,  CAn You !


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> He wasn't a rising star. You stupid jerk.  He was the President.  They settled.  He had to pay.  The President of the United States was forced to pay over $800,000 to a woman he sexually abused.  Fuck you, ass licker.



Jones claimed sexual harassment while Clinton was still Governor of Arkansas. Do you understand the concept of an "out of court settlement"? Probably not, because you're a fucking cum-guzzling, window-licking retard.

He agreed to the out of court settlement. He wasn't forced to do anything.

And you'll die old and lonely before you can show that he was...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jones claimed sexual harassment while Clinton was still Governor of Arkansas. Do you understand the concept of an "out of court settlement"? Probably not, because you're a fucking cum-guzzling, window-licking retard.
> 
> He agreed to the out of court settlement. He wasn't forced to do anything.
> 
> And you'll die old and lonely before you can show that he was...


When did she sue him?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> When did she sue him?



1994, a full three years after the alleged (and that's all it remains to this day) incident, and before he was elected President...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Putin wouldn't have moved if Trump was President.  He knew the consequences.  Moron.


Wow, it's almost like Trump is reading this thread and wants you to look like a dumbass fool IN REAL TIME!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> 1994, a full three years after the alleged (and that's all it remains to this day) incident, and before he was elected President...


When did Bill Clinton become President?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Wow, it's almost like Trump is reading this thread and wants you to look like a dumbass fool IN REAL TIME!











						Trump Claims He Once Warned 'Friend' Putin That He'd Bomb Moscow
					

Still, “I got along great with him," Trump said on speaker phone to golf pro pal John Daly.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Oh geez
> 
> Trump it is
> 
> *I am afraid he can’t win as the next election will be rigged*


The cry of the loser. 😅

Read my sigline again.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Let’s say today is the day I decide to give credence to the hoops a hack like you puts down. Nah.  Let’s not.
> 
> I never said that there is a single solitary Dumbocrap worthy of my vote.
> 
> ...


Larry Hogan.
Adam Kinzinger.
Evan McMullan.

All have shown integrity.

You'll vote for any moron with an (R) next to their name. I know it, you know it, everyone here knows it.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Larry Hogan.
> Adam Kinzinger.
> Evan McMullan.
> 
> All have shown integrity.


Kinzinger is a democrat. Face it. 

Agreeing with the morons in your side doesn’t equate with integrity, either.  

And you wouldn’t vote for them over any Dim nominee anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jones claimed sexual harassment while Clinton was still Governor of Arkansas. Do you understand the concept of an "out of court settlement"? Probably not, because you're a fucking cum-guzzling, window-licking retard.
> 
> He agreed to the out of court settlement. He wasn't forced to do anything.
> 
> *And you'll die old and lonely* before you can show that he was...


He's already old and lonely. Look at this ancient old fuck in his kiddie clothes. And he has the absolute balls to complain about Biden's age?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> When did Bill Clinton become President?



You're a retard.

Who forced Clinton to pay Jones $800K?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're a retard.
> 
> Who forced Clinton to pay Jones $800K?


Answer the question. When did Bill Clinton become President?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> He's already old and lonely. Look at this ancient old fuck in his kiddie clothes. And he has the absolute balls to complain about Biden's age?
> 
> View attachment 673897


I get lots of compliments on that shirt.  It's a cool shirt.  I'm not demented.  Biden will not be President at this time next year.  Ass licker.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Answer the question. When did Bill Clinton become President?


Fuck you.

January 20, 1993.

What I was referring to, and which you're simply to thick headed to grasp, is that the incident in question happened while Clinton was not yet President.

Now, who _forced _Bill Clinton to pay Paula Jones $800K?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I get lots of compliments on that shirt.  It's a cool shirt.  I'm not demented.  Biden will not be President at this time next year.  Ass licker.



I remember watching some news footage of a gay pride parade in Jacksonville a couple of years ago.

There was an entire brigade of pillow-bitin' pole-smokers wearing shirts like that...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> January 20, 1993.
> 
> ...


Bullshit.  She sued him in 1994 while he was President.  He was forced because that was the settlement agreed to by the lawyers.  Bill didn't make the settlement.  You're an ignorant liar.


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2022)

If Trump runs again  and wins, he should NEVER, EVER let his win be stolen again by the demonRat thugs.

Question is......will he? or won't he.

That's the real question.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Bullshit.  She sued him in 1994 while he was President.



Yes, and because it was nothing more than an unsubstantiated allegation, they paid little attention to it. When it got to the point where it was going to prove to be a detriment to the case regarding Monica Lewinsky, the deal was made...


BS Filter said:


> He was forced because that was the settlement agreed to by the lawyers.  Bill didn't make the settlement.  You're an ignorant liar.



You really have no clue how the attorney/client relationship works, do you?

The lawyers agree to nothing. It's the _client _who agrees. But, apparently, you believe that the lawyers can simply make a deal and then demand their client adheres to it.

You really are a fucking retard, aren't you?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yes, and because it was nothing more than an unsubstantiated allegation, they paid little attention to it. When it got to the point where it was going to prove to be a detriment to the case regarding Monica Lewinsky, the deal was made...
> 
> 
> You really have no clue how the attorney/client relationship works, do you?
> ...


You're so full of shit.  She won.  She sued and Bill had to pay.  A sitting President had to pay a woman he had sexually abused.  Spin it till you drop.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're so full of shit.  She won.  She sued and Bill had to pay.  A sitting President had to pay a woman he had sexually abused.  Spin it till you drop.



I don't have to spin anything. You've failed to show that Clinton was "forced" to pay anything to anyone.

You don't "win" unless you get a judgement. There was no judgement in the Paula Jones case.

Seriously, educate yourself because, right now, you're only proving yourself to be a complete fool...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't have to spin anything. You've failed to show that Clinton was "forced" to pay anything to anyone.
> 
> You don't "win" unless you get a judgement. There was no judgement in the Paula Jones case.
> 
> Seriously, educate yourself because, right now, you're only proving yourself to be a complete fool...


Lol.  What a loser.  Bye bye.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Lol.  What a loser.  Bye bye.



That's it, you little pole-smokin' bitch. Run away. Run away with the knowledge that you've been bested. You've had your ass handed to you and you've been proven wrong and you just can't handle that.

And that makes your widdle heart sad...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> That's it, you little pole-smokin' bitch. Run away. Run away with the knowledge that you've been bested. You've had your ass handed to you and you've been proven wrong and you just can't handle that.
> 
> And that makes your widdle heart sad...


You're mentally ill.  Ass licker.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're mentally ill.  Ass licker.



Fuck off, retard.

You've been bested.

Accept it and go.

Do something smart for a change...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fuck off, retard.
> 
> You've been bested.
> 
> ...


Nope.  Gonna stay right here, dick nose.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I remember watching some news footage of a gay pride parade in Jacksonville a couple of years ago.
> 
> There was an entire brigade of pillow-bitin' pole-smokers wearing shirts like that...


Homophobic bigot.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Nope.  Gonna stay right here, dick nose.



Well, if you want to be a glutton for punishment, I won't stop you, dipshit...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Homophobic bigot.



Oh, wait... I need to go get ready to be hurt by the fact that you called me a homophobic bigot.

...

...

...

...

Yeah, ain't happenin', retard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I get lots of compliments on that shirt.  It's a cool shirt.



All the homos think so!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> All the homos think so!


LOL. How old are you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> LOL. How old are you?



Not nearly as old as you, you gray-haired fuck.

And you could probably spend a little more time on the ol' treadmill, you fat fuck...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Not nearly as old as you, you gray-haired fuck.
> 
> And you could probably spend a little more time on the ol' treadmill, you fat fuck...


Geez, now you’re insulting seniors.  You’re a first class bigot, huh.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Oh. Interrupt the side bar discussion:
I say Trump SHOULD run again. 

Carry on.


----------



## Failzero (Jul 23, 2022)

DeSantis / Masters 24


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Geez, now you’re insulting seniors.  You’re a first class bigot, huh.



Hey, if you're a fat fuck, you're a fat fuck.

If you don't like being called a fat fuck, maybe you should try not bein' a fat fuck.

Just tossin' out ideas, you know...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey, if you're a fat fuck, you're a fat fuck.
> 
> If you don't like being called a fat fuck, maybe you should try not bein' a fat fuck.
> 
> Just tossin' out ideas, you know...


Poor little leftist turd got his ass kicked tonight and can't handle it.  Poor baby.


----------



## App'z (Jul 24, 2022)

Sure there are 1/2 dozen POC Repub. Senators out there, we know who they are !   How many really want to kill the Constitution ?  Sure many want to stop women's rights.  Hope they sleep comfy at night with a young squeeze !  Time is gonna ring out the Donalds crap.  Well thas my thought !





__





						GOP Will 'Defund Every Component of the U.S. Government' If It Becomes Party in Power, Ex-MSNBC Analyst Warns (Video)
					





					www.msn.com
				




Most likely ↑ thas total crap also !


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Poor little leftist turd got his ass kicked tonight and can't handle it.  Poor baby.



Check it out, Methuselah, if anyone here's gonna' kick my ass it sure the fuck isn't gonna' be your Alzheimer's-ridden ass...


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Check it out, Methuselah, if anyone here's gonna' kick my ass it sure the fuck isn't gonna' be your Alzheimer's-ridden ass...


Triggered.  Hahaha.  Poor baby.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Triggered.  Hahaha.  Poor baby.


HAHA! Bitch, please. Don't flatter yourself...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Typical Republican victim mentality.


Like I said, typical Republican victim mentality.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're so full of shit.  *She won.  She sued and Bill had to pay.  A sitting President had to pay a woman he had sexually abused*.  Spin it till you drop.


Back up your bullshit with a credible link.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Oh. Interrupt the side bar discussion:
> I say Trump SHOULD run again.
> 
> Carry on.


I agree, as long as he announces before people vote this November. Nothing would make me happier.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Kinzinger is a democrat. Face it.


You're still a political ignoramus.









						Tracking Congress In The Age Of Trump
					

FiveThirtyEight is tracking which senators and representatives agree and disagree most with Donald Trump.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## App'z (Jul 24, 2022)

wAIT fOR IT,   A jOKE IS A jOKE UNTIL IT HURTS SOMEONE !  pEOPLE dIED BECAUSE OF THE jOKE !





__





						Steve Bannon said he's willing to go to prison to support Trump after his contempt conviction: 'If I go to jail, so be it'
					





					www.msn.com
				




oF COURSE YOU ONLY GET A SOFT CUSHY LIFE FOR A COUPLE O YEARS !


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Clinton was a philanderer and a womanizer, but he wasn't a predator.
> 
> It's not like Monica Lewinsky was forced to get on her knees...




Other female employees had darker stories.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> I think it was partly designed as a photo op to show that he is still physically fit, which he is. Getting a foot caught in one of those pedals doesn't disprove his fitness.



It was totally a photo op. And even though your point about the strap is fair, it still did not look good. It was a bad idea, or at least a risky one, and it failed.


I'm not happy about how old TRUMP is. Hell, I wasn't  happy with it when he ran the first time. These men are OLD. 


Are you seriously telling me you have no concerns about his age?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> Other female employees had darker stories.



And, of course, you can provide unbiased and verifiable links to stories regarding these "darker stories"?


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And, of course, you can provide unbiased and verifiable links to stories regarding these "darker stories"?












						Paula Jones - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Her story is supported by the state cops that Bill Clinton used to arrange sexual encounters. 






__





						Troopergate (Bill Clinton) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> Paula Jones - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said "other female employees" and then link to a piece which mentions two women (Flowers and Jones) we've already discussed.

So, what "other employees" are you referring to when you talk about their "darker stories"?


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You said "other female employees" and then link to a piece which mentions two women (Flowers and Jones) we've already discussed.
> 
> So, what "other employees" are you referring to when you talk about their "darker stories"?




Oh, I saw that you were talking about Monica. Jones was sexually harassed. Supported by the cops stories. 


His behavior with Jones certainly looked "predatory" to me. I mean sending state cops to bring an state employee to show her your junk?

That's not a one off. That's not the only time. You build up to behavior like that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


  You are 100% correct.
I loathe the idea Trump returns in 2024.
There is only 2 outcomes for that... and only 2.

1) The Democrats win because a great many people would walk through Death Valley nude to vote against him, and we get someone like or worse than Biden.
2) He wins and it permanently solidifies the division in our nation into an irreparable chasm.

  Trump will only increase the divisions we have.
If we don't work as a nation to end the divisions we have against each other, the division will end this nation.
It is already well on its way destroying us.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You are 100% correct.
> I loathe the idea Trump returns in 2024.
> There is only 2 outcomes for that... and only 2.
> 
> ...




Trump is not divisive. The actions of his enemies are divisive.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> Trump is not divisive. The actions of his enemies are divisive.



Thomas Paine 1949, name the most divisive thing Trump did or said. I challenge you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> Trump is not divisive. The actions of his enemies are divisive.


Doesn't matter does it?
Of course the media went all out to create the TDS that people have. It was non stop and ridiculious.
Whether it is right or wrong... Trump is a thoroughly divisive character.
And a great deal of that is his own damn fat mouth.
He fell right into the media trap they set for him..... you take Jim Accosta. He had one job. To get Trump angry and keep him looking like an unhinged street bully. And it worked flawlessly.
Accosta has little to no facts or truth about what he asked... it was all gotcha gimmickery... and it worked to perfection.
He made Trump look like they wanted him to look.
  If Trump could have only kept his enormous ego in check and not react to their games... he may not have been so divisive.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Doesn't matter does it?
> Of course the media went all out to create the TDS that people have. It was non stop and ridiculious.
> Whether it is right or wrong... Trump is a thoroughly divisive character.
> And a great deal of that is his own damn fat mouth.
> ...




Nope. They will do that to ANYONE who speaks up for US. 


The only way to avoid "division" is to let them keep marginalizing us, while we keep quiet and let them oppress us.


That is not us being divisive, that is them being divisive.


Trump ran on border security and trade. Those are, or in a sane would, would be boring, insanely boring mainstream issues. 


That they reacted like they did, was THEM being divisive, and radical, not Trump, not us.


And they will react that way to anyone that speaks out for us.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> Oh, I saw that you were talking about Monica. Jones was sexually harassed. Supported by the cops stories.
> 
> 
> His behavior with Jones certainly looked "predatory" to me. I mean sending state cops to bring an state employee to show her your junk?
> ...



We'd already discussed Jones, Lewinsky and Flowers.

You said "other female employees have darker stories", and I'm just wondering who those women are. That's not stating an opinion. You offered that as a statement of fact, so I was just wondering if you can actually support that statement or do you expect people to accept it as fact just because you said it...


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


I have not heard a peep from DeSantis where he stands on national MAGA.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> We'd already discussed Jones, Lewinsky and Flowers.
> 
> You said "other female employees have darker stories", and I'm just wondering who those women are. That's not stating an opinion. You offered that as a statement of fact, so I was just wondering if you can actually support that statement or do you expect people to accept it as fact just because you said it...




And like I said, I did not realize you have already covered Jones. 

AND like I said, that looked pretty predatory to me.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> And like I said, I did not realize you have already covered Jones.
> 
> AND like I said, that looked pretty predatory to me.



Yeah, but you didn't say "another employee".

You said "other employee*s*".

Is Paula Jones the only one you've got? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm no big fan of Bill Clinton, but I am a fan of reasonable and honest debate. If there are no others you're aware of, you should say that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 24, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I have not heard a peep from DeSantis where he stands on national MAGA.



Anyone who's watched DeSantis in action already knows what that stance is.

He doesn't need to wear a "MAGA" hat. It's pretty clear that DeSantis loves his country and believes it to be the single best place on the planet, despite the antics of the current administration.

He doesn't want to "make America great again". He wants to make America greater...


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Anyone who's watched DeSantis in action already knows what that stance is.
> 
> He doesn't need to wear a "MAGA" hat. It's pretty clear that DeSantis loves his country and believes it to be the single best place on the planet, despite the antics of the current administration.
> 
> He doesn't want to "make America great again". He wants to make America greater...


Most of my relatives in Florida are waiting for specific statements.
Being a Governor is not the same as being President.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, but you didn't say "another employee".
> 
> You said "other employee*s*".
> 
> ...




I was also thinking about Kathleen Willy. But you probably won't accept that. And there was the rape accusation made by Junita Broadwick.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Like I said, typical Republican victim mentality.


He's right.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> HAHA! Bitch, please. Don't flatter yourself...


Clinton ass licker.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 24, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No Trump needs to run and end the democrat party.


He’s already DESTROYED the REPUBLICAN PARTY

Democrats have functional brains


----------



## flan327 (Jul 24, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Clinton ass licker.


Another disgusting comment


----------



## flan327 (Jul 24, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> you know that joe and jill were both cheating on their spouses don't you??   and Joe's wife it appears got herself and kids dressed up, she anesthetized the children with meds and then she drove in the path of a large truck.  Suicide by running a sign.
> 
> Then Joe ran with that tragedy for the rest of his political career.


Please stop LYING


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 24, 2022)

flan327 said:


> He’s already DESTROYED the REPUBLICAN PARTY
> 
> Democrats have functional brains


Shit for brains more like it because they can't tell a man from a AR 15


----------



## flan327 (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Anyone who's watched DeSantis in action already knows what that stance is.
> 
> He doesn't need to wear a "MAGA" hat. It's pretty clear that DeSantis loves his country and believes it to be the single best place on the planet, despite the antics of the current administration.
> 
> He doesn't want to "make America great again". He wants to make America greater...


Yet mister EEJIT refused to close popular beaches during Spring Break 

COVID


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You're still a political ignoramus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no. You’re a complete dumbass. We all know that he is a  so called Republican. But once he allowed his never Trump prejudice to allow him to serve in the partisan 1/6 clown show committee, he outed himself as a Dumbocrap. And nevertheless, as I correctly noted, you’d never vote for him over any Dumbocrap Party nominee, anyway. 

You remain a dishonest hack.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> It was totally a photo op. And even though your point about the strap is fair, it still did not look good. It was a bad idea, or at least a risky one, and it failed.
> 
> 
> I'm not happy about how old TRUMP is. Hell, I wasn't  happy with it when he ran the first time. These men are OLD.
> ...


For once I agree with you. But anytime an old person is riding a bike there needs to be someone there to catch that front wheel between their legs when they come to a stop, to stabilize the bike. Parents have done this with their kids since bikes were invented.

Who should have done that with Biden? The people charged with his protection. The Secret Service. Who we now have serious questions about.

As for the age, my issues with Biden's is that he has trouble breaking from his 45 year career. He still trusts Mitch, he still trusts the old process, he still thinks Republicans are good faith partners. He's not bold in action. He's way too cautious regarding cannabis, PR & DC statehood, and a ton of other things. His age doesn't bother me in a military response situation. Or any crisis situation.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And, of course, you can provide unbiased and verifiable links to stories regarding these "darker stories"?


NARRATOR: He cannot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

Correll said:


> And there was the rape accusation made by Junita Broadwick.


It bears repeating: she refused to repeat her accusations under oath. That tells you everything.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Another disgusting comment


Well, he's a disgusting old man.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No no. You’re a complete dumbass. We all know that he is a  so called Republican. But once he allowed his never Trump prejudice to allow him to serve in the partisan 1/6 clown show committee, he outed himself as a Dumbocrap. And nevertheless, as I correctly noted, you’d never vote for him over any Dumbocrap Party nominee, anyway.
> 
> You remain a dishonest hack.


He's a Republican with a 90+% rating. He didn't change his values, his principles. You did. I've known you online since 2004. There was no bigger George W Bush supporter than you. And your bestest buddy in those days on Hannity's forum was CrusaderFrank. Both of you were die-hard Bushies, defending Cheney, Rumsfeld, Iraq War, and even Harriet Miers. George Bush could do no wrong in your eyes. So don't tell me who the "true" Republicans are, chump. You have a record.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> He's a Republican with a 90+% rating. He didn't change his values, his principles. You did. I've known you online since 2004. There was no bigger George W Bush supporter than you. And your bestest buddy in those days on Hannity's forum was



And … you’d never vote for him. Period. 

And he is a “never Trump” douche. Therefore,  you’ve confused him for a person _having_ integrity. Stupid you. 


Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank. Both of you were die-hard Bushies, defending Cheney, Rumsfeld, Iraq War, and even Harriet Miers. George Bush could do no wrong in your eyes. So don't tell me who the "true" Republicans are, chump. You have a record.


I liked VP Cheney. I certainly supported W. I’m so thrilled for America that he was our President instead of some awhile like Chicken Little Gore. 

And besides. The question, if you have the capability of thinking back that far, was about  naming some Republicans whom you vote for, for President. And you promptly named some Republicans _you_ have some respect for; but you can’t even admit you *wouldn’t* vote for them. 

You’re just a blood clot, mon.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> Because they all belong to the KKKult.


KKK is better than democrats.


----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> It bears repeating: she refused to repeat her accusations under oath. That tells you everything.




Tells me she is terrified of you people and what you would do to any threat to the agenda.


----------



## schmidlap (Jul 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump has to run.  Trump needs to show democrats that the majority of the American people don't give a damn about the January 6th sham committee.


The Cry Baby Loser has befouled himself egregiously as the sworn testimony of so many Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders has confirmed, but that does not diminish Putin's recognizing that he is a Russian asset. In fact, it strengthens it.

*Putin Allies Say Russia Must Help Republicans in Midterms—'Bring on Trump!'*


*Findings that Russia meddled to help Trump beat Clinton in 2016*​*

*​


----------



## Correll (Jul 27, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser has befouled himself....
> ​



I stopped reading there. You are clearly an idiot.


----------



## schmidlap (Jul 27, 2022)

Correll said:


> I stopped reading there. You are clearly an idiot.


There is no need for you to confront the sordid reality, Sunshine.

What the relentless onslaught of conservative Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders testifying under oath have been confirming serves to validate one Republican senator's candid estimation of him:



_*“Here’s what I know: Donald Trump is a phony, a fraud.*_​_* His promises are as worthless as a degree from Trump University. *_​_*He’s playing members of the American public for suckers: *_​_*He gets a free ride to the White House, and all we get is a lousy hat.”*_​​Romney said that* “dishonesty is Donald Trump’s hallmark,”*
pointing to his *“bullying, the greed, the showing off, the misogyny,
the absurd third-grade theatrics.”*
[https://www.cnn.com/2016/03/03/politics/mitt-romney-presidential-race-speech/index.html]

​


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 27, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser has befouled himself egregiously as the sworn testimony of so many Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders has confirmed, but that does not diminish Putin's recognizing that he is a Russian asset. In fact, it strengthens it.
> 
> *Putin Allies Say Russia Must Help Republicans in Midterms—'Bring on Trump!'*
> 
> ...


Poor baby.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 27, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> There is no need for you to confront the sordid reality, Sunshine.
> 
> What the relentless onslaught of conservative Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders testifying under oath have been confirming serves to validate one Republican senator's candid estimation of him:
> 
> ...


Trump was President of the United States.  Romney wasn't.


----------



## App'z (Jul 28, 2022)

I sure hope 50 year old Men and Women step up, run for election and commit to the "24 Polls."  these old type 70 / 80 year olds are getting so very tiresome is my thoughts.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I don't think it'll make much difference with either Trump or DeSantis.



Oh, I definitely do.

If Trump's the nominee, I think you'll see a larger number of conservatives staying home on election day than if DeSantis is the nominee...


----------



## talksalot (Jul 28, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> That's a pretty unfair statement. DeSantis can win that war.
> 
> I also voted for Trump twice. I agreed with his policies, especially regarding immigration.
> 
> ...


We need a bulldog, not a golden retriever.  Everyone's worried about "looks."  DeSantis is a good politician but the U.S. and the world doesn't need another politician.  We need a man with a *backbone* who can get things done without worrying about what he looks like or what he sounds like.  If you need to be soothed keep believing Biden's lies and tell yourself it's all going to be okay.
You watch too much CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

talksalot said:


> We need a bulldog, not a golden retriever.  Everyone's worried about "looks."  DeSantis is a good politician but the U.S. and the world doesn't need another politician.  We need a man with a *backbone* who can get things done without worrying about what he looks like or what he sounds like.  If you need to be soothed keep believing Biden's lies and tell yourself it's all going to be okay.
> You watch too much CNN and MSNBC.



You're a fucking idiot.

The fact of the matter is that Trump acts like a child. Had he actually acted like an adult, I would absolutely love to see him win a second term. I supported his policies. His border policy was effective. His economic policies had us in very, very good shape. But he would throw a tantrum at the slightest hint of disagreement or criticism.

DeSantis has shown the backbone you say we need. His leadership during Covid, in the face of lockdowns all over the nation, proved that he's not one to be bullied. He didn't care how he was perceived. He did what was best for our State...


----------



## talksalot (Jul 28, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that Trump acts like a child. Had he actually acted like an adult, I would absolutely love to see him win a second term. I supported his policies. His border policy was effective. His economic policies had us in very, very good shape. But he would throw a tantrum at the slightest hint of disagreement or criticism.
> 
> DeSantis has shown the backbone you say we need. His leadership during Covid, in the face of lockdowns all over the nation, proved that he's not one to be bullied. He didn't care how he was perceived. He did what was best for our State...


DeSantis would make a good V.P. and successor.
And.....you're a pussy   🙀


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

talksalot said:


> DeSantis would make a good V.P. and successor.
> And.....you're a pussy   🙀



Eat my shit, you cum-guzzling bitch...


----------



## App'z (Jul 28, 2022)

I hope good sane voters select a good youngish, 50's ish POTUS and vice POTUS & average age in Congress in 24.  I am so sick and tired of these 70/80's hags and bags.  They can barely stand there and Read a Speach someone else wrote for them to say none can remember the tenth word they just said.


----------



## talksalot (Jul 29, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Eat my shit, you cum-guzzling bitch...


Trump is unfit because "he throws a tantrum at the slightest hint of disagreement?"  Wow!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 29, 2022)

talksalot said:


> Trump is unfit because "he throws a tantrum at the slightest hint of disagreement?"  Wow!



Where did I say anything remotely similar to that?

You really are a retard, aren't you?

I never said he's unfit. I said he's unpresidential, and he is. His immature name-calling, even towards those of his own party? No, we don't need that. There are better choices out there, and DeSantis remains the best option.

If Trump gets the nomination, you're going to see a lot of conservatives staying away from the polls. If DeSantis gets the nod, conservatives turn out in droves...


----------



## App'z (Jul 31, 2022)

Of course its funny when you love a Lier and Cheat!


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 5, 2022)

Trump's soaring legal fees in multiple civil and criminal matters may dictate he not become a recidivist.

*Trump will lose RNC funding for legal bills if he announces 2024 candidacy*​


----------



## feliks221 (Aug 10, 2022)

In my opinion, it's good that Trump did not win, that now could lead to World War III, unfortunately, but this is only my opinion, I do not know what the rest of the thoughts


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Where did I say anything remotely similar to that?
> 
> You really are a retard, aren't you?
> 
> ...


Sure, puppy...I know hundreds of Conservatives and they will vote for DeSantis first and Trump next.
No Conservative wants a jerk like Biden and Co in the Oval Office.


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2022)

feliks221 said:


> In my opinion, it's good that Trump did not win, that now could lead to World War III, unfortunately, but this is only my opinion, I do not know what the rest of the thoughts


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> That's exactly what the leftist MSM wants you to think.




best damn post on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2022)

Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.

Synthaholic OBVIOUSLY made a typo mistake and MEANT to put BIDENS name there instead at the beginning instead of Trump.shit happens,we all make typo mistakes like that from time to time.lol


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Where did I say anything remotely similar to that?
> 
> You really are a retard, aren't you?
> 
> ...


Taking the fifth was the smart move. With the non stop attempts of the left to destroy Trump, he was smart to say nothing to those sons of bitches. They would twist whatever he said. Just like the bastards do here everyday. But what has happened in reality is the fbi has just kick started Trump's 2024 election campaign. Millions upon millions are outraged by what these communist bastards have done. Midterms will be a blood bath. 24 is owned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Taking the fifth was the smart move. With the non stop attempts of the left to destroy Trump, he was smart to say nothing to those sons of bitches. They would twist whatever he said. Just like the bastards do here everyday. But what has happened in reality is the fbi has just kick started Trump's 2024 election campaign. Millions upon millions are outraged by what these communist bastards have done. Midterms will be a blood bath. 24 is owned.


the FBI did  Trump and his  supporters a favor.The sheep that were asleep that have gone through their whole  lifes  thinking  everything is all right,that this is a free country,that we elect our presidents and this is not a third world banana republic we live in,because of the FBI'S actions now,they are now no longer asleep and are waking up and seeing that this is not the country our forefathers faught for anymore after believing that all their lives and are now seeing it that we indeed have an evil  gestapo government that does not serve the people,that it serves the elite instead.

the brainwashed sheep that were asleep,they wont be asleep any longer now.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> That's a pretty unfair statement. DeSantis can win that war.
> 
> I also voted for Trump twice. I agreed with his policies, especially regarding immigration.
> 
> ...


There are those who didn’t like his character, tweets, etc, but who cares? Look at what the DEMOCRATS get away with and they get even more popular! Not just BRANDON but ALL of themes 
Can you imagine if Trump were cognitively inclined like BRANDON or HUNTER was his son? 
Do you remember they made fun of the way Trump WALKED and insisted HE take a cognitive test ??


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2022)

the RINO republicans in bed with Biden and the dems like Pence are even siding with Trump on the FBI illegally invading his home.see they are doing so because they know they are going down and this is a desperate hail mary on their part to try and avoid prison but it will be too little too late for them.they are going down same as the dems.









						Absent details, Republicans flock to Trump's side after FBI search at Mar-a-Lago
					

For 24 hours after the FBI executed a search warrant at Donald Trump’s Mar-a-Lago resort and residence in South Florida, Republicans of almost every stripe flocked to his defense.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Taking the fifth was the smart move.


You continue to put your complete ignorance out there for all to see, and for Democrats to laugh at.

This is a civil, not criminal, case. In a civil case, pleading the fifth can be (and usually is) assumed by a jury that you are guilty and hiding something, unlike a criminal trial. Ask BackAgain. He'll tell you the same thing if he's honest (and actually a lawyer, which I believe he's revealed).

In civil litigation in federal court, a witness's invocation of the Fifth Amendment *may give rise to an adverse inference* “when independent evidence exists of the fact to which the party refuses to answer.”​​Donald Trump’s Fifth Amendment Assertions Can Protect Him Criminally — But May Hurt Him in a Civil Case​
“The negative inference that can be drawn at a civil trial down the road isn’t great for him — that’s the consequence of refusing to testify today, that the jury will be instructed that they can infer that his testimony would have harmed his case"
​


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 10, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You continue to put your complete ignorance out there for all to see, and for Democrats to laugh at.
> 
> This is a civil, not criminal, case. In a civil case, pleading the fifth can be (and usually is) assumed by a jury that you are guilty and hiding something, unlike a criminal trial. Ask BackAgain. He'll tell you the same thing if he's honest (and actually a lawyer, which I believe he's revealed).
> 
> ...


The defendant’s invocation of the 5th amendment is not available to the prosecutor in a criminal case. Can’t even comment on it. 

It is possible to make use of a civil defendant’s invocation of the fifth amendment right to remain silent in civil cases in many instances. I believe that Synth is saying that the jury can even get legally instructed by the judge that they are free to draw an adverse inference against the defendant in such cases.  The adverse inference would permit (not require) the jury to Assume the extent to which the honest answer would undermine the defendant’s overall legal position.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The defendant’s invocation of the 5th amendment is not available to the prosecutor in a criminal case. Can’t even comment on it.
> 
> It is possible to make use of a civil defendant’s invocation of the fifth amendment right to remain silent in civil cases in many instances. I believe that Synth is saying that the jury can even get legally instructed by the judge that they are free to draw an adverse inference against the defendant in such cases.  The adverse inference would permit (not require) the jury to Assume the extent to which the honest answer would undermine the defendant’s overall legal position.


Said much better than I did. Thank you.


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> for Democrats to laugh at.


Democrats are idiots.  Laugh all you want traitor.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 10, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Said much better than I did. Thank you.


I would happily quarrel with you except that in this regard, you appear to be correct.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I would happily quarrel with you except that in this regard, you appear to be correct.


I should just cut the rest, keep "you appear to be correct" and use if for my sigline.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 10, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> I should just cut the rest, keep "you appear to be correct" and use if for my sigline.


Quoting out of context is against the rules. Poor you!  😎


----------



## App'z (Aug 14, 2022)

Trump Slams FBI 'Rummaging' Through Melania's Closets, Pushes Conspiracies
		


The Donald, you just did what you did and maybe you will get house arrest for 14 years !


----------



## miketx (Aug 14, 2022)

App'z said:


> Trump Slams FBI 'Rummaging' Through Melania's Closets, Pushes Conspiracies
> 
> 
> 
> The Donald, you just did what you did and maybe you will get house arrest for 14 years !









Yeah here is the fbi coming out after the raid. That one in blue looks like you.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 14, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> There are those who didn’t like his character, tweets, etc, but who cares? Look at what the DEMOCRATS get away with and they get even more popular! Not just BRANDON but ALL of themes
> Can you imagine if Trump were cognitively inclined like BRANDON or HUNTER was his son?
> Do you remember they made fun of the way Trump WALKED and insisted HE take a cognitive test ??



I don't play the "what if" game.

Any time I hear someone, on either side of the aisle, try to make a point with "Can you imagine if so-and-so did it" it makes me want to vomit. Don't try to win an argument based on what you _think _the other side would do. There's nothing concrete or factual there...


----------



## miketx (Aug 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't play the "what if" game.
> 
> Any time I hear someone, on either side of the aisle, try to make a point with "Can you imagine if so-and-so did it" it makes me want to vomit. Don't try to win an argument based on what you _think _the other side would do. There's nothing concrete or factual there...


Can you imagine if Trump wore white shoes after labor day?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't play the "what if" game.
> 
> Any time I hear someone, on either side of the aisle, try to make a point with "Can you imagine if so-and-so did it" it makes me want to vomit. Don't try to win an argument based on what you _think _the other side would do. There's nothing concrete or factual there...


I am taking about the DOUBLE STANDARD. It doesn’t bother you? Find. It bothers me,


----------



## App'z (Aug 14, 2022)

Steve Bannon to Michael Lewis: "The Democrats don't matter. The real opposition is the media. And the way to deal with them is to flood the zone with shit."

The Obvious conclusion is its always this way with Crooks.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 15, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I am taking about the DOUBLE STANDARD. It doesn’t bother you? Find. It bothers me,



Of course double standards bother me.

But here's the thing: When you say "Can you imagine if so-and-so did that?" you're not discussing anything factual. You're discussing what your subjective opinion tells you might happen.

That's fine and all, but it's a poor way to frame an argument...


----------



## App'z (Aug 15, 2022)

The Path to Success is Bullying, Lying, being able to outspend the opposition to the bulling and Lying.
You know the Art of the Sales Pitch. Only when the Larger group who do not believe the bullying and
lying decide the art of the Sale pitch is a Crok & decide the actual truth is much different &
have had enough bullying and lying, decide to trap the group that are bullying and lying does the
" you can fool some of the people some of the time & you can fool some of the people all of the time but
you can't fool all of the peoples all of the time, "proverb,"
actually prove itself as the factor that has its moment in the history of actual belief & Legal Action !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe the Sign at the edge of the crossing; Charging to cross the bridge when coming to it is a great recipe!

Today the Donald said, "temperatures need to cool down or terrible things will happen."
  House arrest Donald, 14 years,  count on it !


----------



## App'z (Aug 17, 2022)

I see the Donalds plan is to prove that the POTUS can basically declassify anything he wants, then its done and he can say and do anything he wants.
Does that ring of Nixon-ism.  But for Ford he would most likely have been in Court with the Justice System of the USA not on his side.  Maybe 14 years of house arrest The Donald and his Cronies are looking at !  Do you feel sorry for A-holes who swallow the Dagger to kiss a A-holes dung hole?  I don't !


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 17, 2022)

App'z said:


> The Path to Success is Bullying, Lying, being able to outspend the opposition to the bulling and Lying.
> You know the Art of the Sales Pitch. Only when the Larger group who do not believe the bullying and
> lying decide the art of the Sale pitch is a Crok & decide the actual truth is much different &
> have had enough bullying and lying, decide to trap the group that are bullying and lying does the
> ...


Stop talking about Hillary Clinton that way 👍


----------



## App'z (Aug 19, 2022)

Just Maybe ; (?) 
The Donald, Putts, Xi's and Kim's plan is writing the Best Seller,  "Using Secret  Documents squirrelled away in the "say so safe location,"  info and the Common Control of Humanity Plans."
"Us controls the World".....  ( how to be Dictators without the "Word"that cannot be spoken aloud).   You know the Fake News and all that no brainer crap of Discovery !  Yep wanna bee's love us and do our dirty work !  Of course The R.N. Quote "a I'm not a Crook !"  Its the Art of the DEAL !



			Rudy Giuliani gives new excuse for Trump holding onto classified documents at Mar-a-Lago


----------



## miketx (Aug 19, 2022)

App'z said:


> The Donald, Putts, Xi's and Kim's plan is writing the Best Seller,  "Using Secret  Documents squirrelled away in the "say so safe location,"  info and the Common Control of Humanity Plans."
> "Us controls the World".....  ( how to be Dictators without the "Word"that cannot be spoken aloud).   You know the Fake News and all that no brainer crap of Discovery !  Yep wanna bee's love us and do our dirty work !  Of course The R.N. Quote "a I'm not a Crook !"  Its the Art of the DEAL !
> 
> 
> ...


Media enema strikes again.


----------



## App'z (Aug 19, 2022)

Cheney: Mike Pence is in 'discussions' with J6 panel about testifying
					

The vice chair of the House Select Committee Investigating the Jan. 6 Attack on the U.S. Capitol said staff have been in discussions about testifying.  	"If there was an invitation to participate, I would consider it," Pence said in New Hampshire on Wednesday."It would be unprecedented in...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, ha, ha, har, harr, harrrrrr,  Gasp,  Ha Ha Ha Ha Harrrrr Harrr !


----------



## App'z (Aug 20, 2022)

Pruning the Parks: Mar-a-Lago National Historic Site (1972-1980) Was a Gift the National Park Service Couldn’t Afford to Keep
					

Established October 21, 1972, and abolished in 1980, the Mar-A-Lago National Historic Site is an interesting story. Marjorie Merriweather Post’s opulent Palm Beach estate first became a magnet for socialites, then a national park the NPS couldn't afford, then a Donald Trump estate, and finally...




					www.nationalparkstraveler.org
				




Right, and a perfect example, how the American Taxpayer is Grifted !


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not talking about respect from democrats. We know that will never happen, just as respect for a democrat President will never be shown by Republicans. I'm talking about respect from the rest of the world...


I believe the mainstream media could turn on the Democrats and sway Trump voters if they wanted to.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 20, 2022)

Off topic: who the hell is app’z?  Senior member? I don’t recall reading his unintelligible drivel before. He can’t cobble coherent sentences together. So why does he even bother posting?  

BACK ON TOPIC:  *Of course* Trump *should* run again. Somebody has to take out the trash. And by “the trash” I mean our old senile racist Alzheimer Patient In Chief, Joey “Depends” Brandon.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 21, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> He would be totally humiliated. Only the dregs still support him.


Correction.

It's the dregs whom oppose him.


----------



## App'z (Aug 21, 2022)

How some circle with Asshole !

Here are all the people who sought preemptive pardons from Donald Trump after the Capitol riot, per January 6 committee witnesses


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 28, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


Democrats are salivating at the prospect of the Cry Baby Loser being a recidivist, but he is occupied with multiple legal perils that may prevent it.

* Trump’s Inner Circle is Freaking Out Over Their *
*‘Comically Inept and Inexperienced’ Legal Team*


*FBI: Trump mixed top secret docs with magazines, other items*
*





*​


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 28, 2022)

Trump should run. And win.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 28, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Democrats are salivating at the prospect of the Cry Baby Loser being a recidivist, but he is occupied with multiple legal perils that may prevent it.
> 
> * Trump’s Inner Circle is Freaking Out Over Their *
> *‘Comically Inept and Inexperienced’ Legal Team*
> ...


The shill has landed. The comically inept are the FBI.


----------



## App'z (Aug 29, 2022)

Taking (being a thief) of legally owned government documents, Well enjoy house arrest for 14 years and no golf.  Being really, really, really crazy does not work here !



			Trump Demands Either New Election ‘Immediately’ or Make Him ‘Rightful’ President Now


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 29, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.


Why do you people harp about stuff like that?


----------



## App'z (Aug 29, 2022)

Mr. Grahm your 4th and going for 68 & in Georgia where you are just punting nothing but total crap from your "EndZone"-- maybe you get to stay out of jail ! 



			Graham predicts ‘riots in streets’ if Trump is prosecuted over classified records


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Trump should run. And win.


He sure should, and I hope he wins because that's the only way we can keep the Constitution going. We have lost our faith in the vote because of 2020 shennannigans that went on covered by the lying MSM. It's time to stop untrue calumnies from the compromised secretive creeps in the DNC and place the votes in trusted hands, which means we need to find out which precincts were compromised by cheaters cooperating with Nancy Pelosi's omeurta hubris of dumping Republican representatives from power illegally by running secret meetings and cancelling the right's right to know since they are Representatives elected by the people in their precincts. We are fed up with having our votes kicked out with cheaters bringing in bags and boxes of unidentified voters who all vote in people on the left who really didn't win due to all that excess voter with some people voting a thousand times as was shown by the same handwriting on boxes filled with thousands of votes not in accordance with the one man one vote Constitutional recommendation as well as being a fundamental law in free America. If the MSM continues its unfairness, we'll just pass our own laws about how to get rid of unfair and biased information that ignores the majority of the American people who are conservatives against excess taxes that the Demmies have deluged with against the people of the United States of America. We're sick of Nancy Omeurta and gold pen payback.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed


Who tarnished it?  Oh yeah, the Left.  You are just what they were hoping Trump supporters would do, abandon him!



Quasar44 said:


> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


So you thought Trump is mentally unstable yet you voted for him twice?  The Left are so happy!  If Trump drops out and DeSantis runs, just wait to see what they have you believing of HIM in '24!


----------



## App'z (Aug 29, 2022)

Mr. Roy Blunt (Republican) you perfectly know how the Government works.'
/f wud it and you may lose your freedoms !  You would be the first to agree 
about Nixon / Agnew's!


----------



## App'z (Aug 29, 2022)

Of Course political decisions killed 10's of 1000's of small business, most likely Millions if the news would report facts instead of BS end of the world crap.  So
Trump and Biden are Clowns.  What's new.  Liars are Liars.   Do you go against the
obvious law to make it what it seems or do you obey the Laws of the Nation.  Yep all are mostly fired.  May all be replaced by betters is my thoughts.


----------



## App'z (Aug 29, 2022)

Trumps an his cronies are obvious crooks !  Lay  Lady  Lay!


----------



## App'z (Aug 29, 2022)

What the below actually means is Politicians have a need to blow Billions, yes Trillions of Taxpayer dollars on B.S. instead of the law of the USA !

Prosecutors choose not to pursue cases all the time. This isn’t because they’re all soft on crime. It’s because they _have _to. It can take five minutes to rob a bank. It can take weeks, months, or years to prove that a bank robber is indeed guilty. Crimes will always outpace prosecutions, which means that prosecutors must ensure that they are strategic in choosing which potential perpetrators to pursue. Furthermore, many prosecutors choose not to press certain cases on moral grounds. Many prosecutors in liberal cities have publicly stated that they will not prosecute people charged with seeking or abetting abortions, and in the past, many did not prosecute men charged with sodomy … And if Trump _is_ prosecuted, future presidents could use that precedent to do one of two things: to investigate their opponents for real crimes, or to investigate their opponents on bogus charges.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 29, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.


We don't need a bicyclist running the country


----------



## task0778 (Aug 29, 2022)

App'z said:


> … And if Trump _is_ prosecuted, future presidents could use that precedent to do one of two things: to investigate their opponents for real crimes, or to investigate their opponents on bogus charges.



I'm afraid that horse has already left the barn.  Investigating is not the same as charging, indicting, or prosecuting somebody;  but it is a means to make it appear as though you present or future opponent has done something illegal or unethical.  Witness the bullshit Russian Collusion Investigation led by Special Prosecutor Robert Mueller for over 2 years that wasn't based on sufficient evidence to begin with, as stated by the IG Report regarding that.

IOW, the DOJ is now and has been for some time been weaponized and politicized by the Democratic Party against opponents or those who do not support their agenda.  It is IMHO a form of intimidation that ought to be roundly condemned by everybody if and when sufficient impartial evidence that supports such an investigation does not exist.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 30, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Why do you people harp about stuff like that?


Because Trumpers have a party over the president getting a foot caught in a bike pedal.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 31, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed


Obviously, the Loser is a pantload for many Republicans running, but ongoing revelations regarding his sordid machinations in Georgia and New York, as well as those relating to his goons' attack on outnumbered police defending democracy, his fake elector scheme, and his absconding with classified government document and lying about them, makes his need to attain the position where he can pleasure himself with multiple self-pardons a very attractive, albeit desperate, prospect.

I doubt that the GOP will let him be the nominee.


----------



## App'z (Aug 31, 2022)

Enjoy your 14 years of house arrest, no Golf and big plane rides in your future.  Today you once again proved your unfit.  Demanding reinstatement or an immediate re-election.  I mean you lost, be a man and just go away disgraced as you have done yourself !  We will get over the Covid and the Economid drain but you we just want to go away to your arrested confinement as it should be !


----------



## App'z (Aug 31, 2022)

Of Course the Future Republican president of 2024 will Pardon The Donald and his Cronies just like Ford pardoned Nixon.  Thas a no brainer.  DEmo's shave every day & air dry blown their foots off with their spending sprees.  Just hope youth gets in to replace all those old cronies that hang on just to get richer.  We are all aware of the hit our 401 K's have taken with the Stockmarket collapsing, taking a Tank.  The quote
"major correction" or depressive / recessive cycle of life !  Can you expect anything less when a government forces all business to close their doors except for necessary health services, food chains, Solar and Wind power lights and power.  My vehicles experienced 5 major rock hits from all the 100,000's tons of gravel hauled to build them.  The other day I drove past one build near 200 wind turbines,  mid morning, all shut down on a major hot day.  Not enough wind.  That the way of the Winds !


----------



## App'z (Sep 11, 2022)

Putin, Wow did I listen to a killer and the lies today.  It reminded me of listening to the Donalds !  Putin blaming the west with a constant changing of the rules Doctrine.  U invade innocent people's homes asshole.  enjoy taking in the own ass.  'Asshole' 

1


----------



## App'z (Sep 11, 2022)

there is a film of the Donald going from the 'Security detail of 4 Black SUV to a private jet aircraft followed by aids carrying at least 9 large boxes of files after being requested to return documents to the Government.  Sure no one else read them, sure there secure cause what you say so !  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,  its a no brainer that copies have been made.


----------



## App'z (Sep 12, 2022)

Just now I saw that The Donald thinks we the Taxpayers should pay the Costs of the Special grandmaster to watch over his lying account of the files.  A video of Box after Box of top secret files are being carried from his SUV to the Private plane he has already boarded with luggage ensue is there for all to watch.


----------



## App'z (Sep 13, 2022)

Today the Donalds lawyers entered the arguments  about the Word shall and must in the legal document.

Ahem!
"The two words have the similar meaning but in legal documents the word SHALL carries more weight."
(Rights shall not be infringed upon.  You shall turn over the documents.  This person SHALL have the authority."


----------



## Crick (Sep 13, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


And just as much of an amoral fascist.


----------



## App'z (Sep 13, 2022)

The Donald didn't buy this course !


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 15, 2022)

Trump is damaged goods

I love him and hate to say it.
The Maoist have ruined him


----------



## task0778 (Sep 15, 2022)

I think Trump is going to run but I wish he wouldn't, because then it becomes a personality issue rather than focusing on our real problems and their solutions that really ought to be more important.  We ought to be voting on each party's policies rather than whatever your opinion is of DJT, but if he runs that's what the 2024 election will boil down to:  Trump the man, love him or hate him.  If DeSantis or another person is the GOP nominee, then the emotion gets ratcheted down a bit and it won't be about him, one way or the other.


----------



## greenerpastures (Sep 17, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


DeSantis politically correct?

HA HA.. 

That's hilarious!

and there is nothing mentally unstable about Trump... sounds like you've been validating the bs from Party of Thugs and Liars and etc...


----------



## greenerpastures (Sep 17, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Trump is damaged goods
> 
> I love him and hate to say it.
> The Maoist have ruined him


they finally got to you, I see...


----------



## App'z (Sep 19, 2022)

America 1st was Part of a Political movement & the speech was given as the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor in an anti FDR Speach. 1941, nothing new here today, same old crap.  The actual problem is harm.  Going to the Moon needs be a Humanity agreement cost, also Mars.  See most all harmful shit has always been about Nationalism and not the peoples who are getting constantly harmed with some kind of Nationalism of we are first so the sheep pay for all of it ~!


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 19, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> He would be totally humiliated. Only the dregs still support him.


Deplorables?


----------



## App'z (Sep 24, 2022)

If the Donald had just shook hands, been a man and said See the white house again in 2024 I would have voted for him again but he tried to do a Putin !



			Denver Riggleman: White House switchboard connected to rioter’s phone on day of Jan. 6


----------



## App'z (Sep 26, 2022)

Of Course most likely the Secret Documents have been photographed and are at risk.  The Donald most likely has lived his whole life maybe with a Dictator mentality.  Can he do anything but what it takes ever to succeed no matter what the risk, will it always be the will of the Courts that he has many decades of experience fooling, delaying, prolonging and taking advantage of the laws written & to get what it takes to succeed !   Its a no brainer !  What the pay off to the judges this time ?  /a few years of house arrest ?



			Deadline day: National Archives has until tomorrow to reveal if Trump has documents


----------



## App'z (Sep 26, 2022)

The States and Fed Government is so crooked it can't even move quickly on absolute, obvious and candid Treason.  Years pass, documentary's are filmed and books are written and still the Government is so crooked it cannot act, its been castrated, is Brass Monkey balls freezing and iron ones taking their place.   A Denuded, De sexed, drowned victim of Stupid.  And yet the Leader of the free world thinks he can lie his way out of making a man decision.  Says let Rome Burn and give me my Smart Phone Music tonight.


----------



## App'z (Oct 2, 2022)

Uh, The Donald, a fraud disclaimer is for an individual or organization not directly involved in the Fraud.
Sure getting caught Defrauding someone or an organization and saying you should have done your homework
I just sold you the Art of The Deal B.S.  Is just that lying B.S. to defraud them.  Of course behind closed doors deals are done and people get paid, so of course there is Complicity in the Act of Fraud.  Follow the trail of the money, were the correct taxes paid.  Its always the trail of the money that's complete proof.   Did cha pay your taxes.  I think a simple shake of the head is OK.


----------



## App'z (Oct 3, 2022)

Trump files $475 million defamation lawsuit against CNN
		


Maybe are So screwed phrase applied !   Drop outs still have a brain when they are continuing to hear stupid delay crap !


----------



## Dayton3 (Oct 3, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.


Why do you people whine about that so much?


----------



## App'z (Oct 5, 2022)

These Scams are just too funny and too good !



			13 times Donald Trump's political action committees promised worthless rewards for a donation


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 6, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct



Desantis Trump 2024

I’d love to see Trump as Vice President


----------



## task0778 (Oct 6, 2022)

vasuderatorrent said:


> I’d love to see Trump as Vice President



I do not believe that Trump will accept the VP job.  If he ain't the prez then he's not interested.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 6, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I do not believe that Trump will accept the VP job.  If he ain't the prez then he's not interested.



That’s what I think too.


----------



## App'z (Oct 6, 2022)

Recently 
The Donald says hey look at me I am 'george 'Wahington reincarnated. 

Ah no,  The Donald tried to destroy the 'Constitution !


the 
george refused to be a King, stepped down after 2 terms Voluntarily.
And freed his slaves after Martha passed.  He was very wealthy.





,s


----------



## App'z (Oct 20, 2022)

The 'Great Reset' is very real and a grave threat to democracy
		


Owners of Companies, CEO's, Billionaires, Autocrats and all wanting to get control of most everything & etc. are all basically Dictators. 
Will they not all have basically a same thought process of Control?  The old thing always offered is you will always be better off with the rapid decision process of the Godheads !


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 20, 2022)

I think Trump will be dead by 2024. He's in awful shape, does a lot of drugs, eats shit food, and is a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## App'z (Oct 21, 2022)

Yep let the Fraud, lying, stealing and Con run amuck in the USA.  Tell lies about what Congress has enacted.
May the Godheads once again get Ruler Hand-slapped!  
"there on the skateboard is America's current godhead"




			America’s Trumpiest court just declared an entire federal agency unconstitutional


----------



## Canon Shooter (Oct 21, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump has to run.  Trump needs to show democrats that the majority of the American people don't give a damn about the January 6th sham committee.



I think the democrats are already aware of that...


----------



## FJB (Oct 21, 2022)

talksalot said:


> The U.S. needs for Trump to run and WIN.



Exactly! He'll be just as quick to clean up all this shit as the Biden/Harris Administration was to make it.



Synthaholic said:


> Trump is incapable of riding a bicycle, so forget about running. He could barely walk down a ramp.




You're mixing Trump up with Biden.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2022)

FJB said:


> Exactly! He'll be just as quick to clean up all this shit as the Biden/Harris Administration was to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,syntholic needs to get off the crack he is smoking and stop saying things about trump thst only apply to biden.


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 21, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> He would be totally humiliated. Only the dregs still support him.


I wonder, if he's got no chance, why in hell are they panicking, trying every trick in the book to disqualify him?  If he's a joke, the voters will decide.  Meanwhile, his % of wins for those he sponsored is over 90%.


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 21, 2022)

task0778 said:


> If DeSantis or another person is the GOP nominee, then the emotion gets ratcheted down a bit and it won't be about him, one way or the other.


What makes you think they won't continue running against Trump, regardless of DeSantis being the nominee?  They'll simply switch their fire by hammering away relentlessly about how DeSantis is Trump lite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> I wonder, if he's got no chance, why in hell are they panicking, trying every trick in the book to disqualify him?  If he's a joke, the voters will decide.  Meanwhile, his % of wins for those he sponsored is over 90%.


He is in crying mode now after you took America hater to school.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 22, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> I think Trump will be dead by 2024. He's in awful shape, does a lot of drugs, eats shit food, and is a heart attack waiting to happen.



It is possible. Biden is the oldest president in US history. Trump is the second oldest and Reagan is the third oldest. Hillary is in the same age bracket of all three of those names as well. I thought Reagan wasn’t going to hold the record forever. Biden has the advantage because he is already president. Otherwise I can’t see us electing another fellow in that age bracket other than re-electing Biden.

I don’t think Trump should run either but I’d not be surprised to see him try.


----------



## task0778 (Oct 22, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> What makes you think they won't continue running against Trump, regardless of DeSantis being the nominee?  They'll simply switch their fire by hammering away relentlessly about how DeSantis is Trump lite.



They'll try to hammer DeSantis as Trump lite, but I don't think it'll carry the same weight of disapproval with the Indies that Trump already has.  I say that because I do not believe that DeSantis has the same negative personal baggage to carry around, and the dems will almost be forced to address the issues of the day with respect to DeSantis rather than continue to bash Trump if he's not on the ticket.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> I wonder, if he's got no chance, why in hell are they panicking, trying every trick in the book to disqualify him?  If he's a joke, the voters will decide.  Meanwhile, his % of wins for those he sponsored is over 90%.


Only in Republican primaries.   

What a dumbass.


----------



## App'z (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm waiting for the Blubbering, The Donald to answer for his crimes.  20 years, no golf. just a bracelet and lock up.  Lets see what ya got to squeal then?



			Trump calls for writers of leaked Supreme Court draft overturning Roe v Wade to be put in JAIL


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 23, 2022)

App'z said:


> I'm waiting for the Blubbering, The Donald to answer for his crimes.  20 years, no golf. just a bracelet and lock up.  Lets see what ya got to squeal then?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump calls for writers of leaked Supreme Court draft overturning Roe v Wade to be put in JAIL



The writers of Saturday Night Live made some good points.

“He got away with a lot in the 70s, in the 80s, in the 90s, in the early 2000s, in the 2010s, but yeah he’s definitely 100% for a fact going down this time.”

Video to follow…………


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 23, 2022)

Fast forward to the 8 minute mark if you aren’t inclined to watch the whole thing.


----------



## App'z (Oct 28, 2022)

Of course it not this obviously factual but close.

As part of Trump's coup plot he incited his followers to attack the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6. It's also true that throughout his presidency and beyond, Trump and his agents have used the propaganda tactic known as "stochastic terrorism" — in which a leader encourages violence while maintaining vaguely plausible deniability.

Part of a larger pattern of behavior. Trump's behavior and rhetoric repeatedly emphasize destruction, violence, conspiracy theories, apocalyptic imagery and threats of other dire outcomes if he and his neofascist movement are not returned to power.
Trump effectively channels the ways that whiteness, which was invented with European colonialism and the transatlantic slave trade, has functioned as a force of terror, violence, intimidation and existential threat against Black and brown people all over the world. One of Trump's favorite tactics is white victimology. His ability to frighten white people about their personal and collective safety — and to present himself as their protector and savior — is one of his greatest powers.
As shown in a recent fundraising email, Donald Trump is using that dark and evil power to great effect. That email begins with the ominous phrase, "We regret to inform you…", which is familiar to too many Americans who have lost family members and other loved ones in service to their country. Those words, however, simply direct users to a site where Trump solicits donations for his fascist campaign — or, just as likely, his PAC and legal defense fund.
That Trump and his acolytes would use such a tactic as part of their fascist grift — when, in reality, Trump despises all the best aspects of America as a nation and society — is vile even by his standards. Let us not forget that this man avoided military service during the Vietnam War by having a doctor lie for him about nonexistent bone spurs. Or that he mocked Sen. John McCain, a genuine war hero and Vietnam POW who refused to abandon his men in the infamous "Hanoi Hilton," as a "loser," saying, "I like people that weren't captured." Credible reporting also suggests that Trump has called U.S. troops killed in combat "losers" and "suckers."

But condemning Trump's behavior is in no way sufficient to defeat him and the neofascist threat he represents. You can't shame those who have no shame. Trump and the current Republican Party have repeatedly shown that they do not care about human decency or virtue; they worship power above everything else, and delight in provoking outrage and disgust among their political opponents (and decent people in general).
Democrats all too eagerly walk into this trap, and then wonder why they are losing the battle to save American democracy. Rick Wilson, the prominent Republican strategist turned "Never Trumper," explained this to me in our recent Salon interview: "We're in a post-shame world, a post-hypocrisy environment. You can't shame Republicans anymore."
The political work of stopping Donald Trump and the Republican fascists requires understanding how and why their appeals to fear, violence and terror are so effective, and then developing the strategy and tactics to counter them.
   White Americans who have greater anxieties about death are more likely to support Donald Trump and the MAGA movement. Authoritarians are also more fearful of social change, difference, ambiguity and those outside their "tribe."
What do we know? Social psychologists and other researchers have repeatedly shown that white Americans who have greater anxieties about death are more likely to support Donald Trump and the MAGA movement. Republicans and other "conservatives" are also more likely to exhibit social dominance behavior and to have authoritarian personalities. Such personality types and cognitive orientations translate into a tendency to fixate on negative and frightening images and concepts. Authoritarians and others driven by social dominance behavior are also more fearful of social change, difference, ambiguity and those outside their "tribe," in-group, close family and imagined community.
Social scientists have shown that the white supremacist "great replacement" conspiracy theory is believed by a majority of Republicans and Trumpists. This is rooted in the fiction that white people are in danger of annihilation or imminent destruction by Black and brown people. It has motivated numerous violent crimes, including the massacre by a white supremacist of ten Black people in a Buffalo supermarket last May.
White right-wing evangelicals and Christian nationalists are the most loyal members of the Republican base and Trump's most enthusiastic supporters. Their religious mythology emphasizes "end times" and other eschatological fantasies and magical thinking, focused on visions of widespread destruction, death and calamity. Some believers actually hope to see mass death and suffering as a sign of the coming "Rapture" and their eternal salvation.
Social demographers have repeatedly shown that there is actually more early death, suicide, murder, criminality, poverty, prescription drug abuse and other forms of human misery and suffering — on a per capita basis — in "red state" America than in more cosmopolitan, progressive, affluent and dynamic "blue" cities and regions.
Because so many Trumpists and "conservatives," especially in rural America, are surrounded by suffering, they are hypersensitive to threat and anxiety about their own mortality. Moreover, many people who live in damaged red-state communities incorrectly generalize that the entire country is suffering in the same ways they are. Such fears and anxieties about death and mortality are reinforced and amplified throughout the right-wing echo chamber.
The resulting impact becomes even more intense because so many Americans are locked in ideological and cultural silos, and rarely communicate or have any meaningful contact with those who possess different values. In a new essay for the Nation, historian Stephen Berry explains how whiteness, violence, rage, and fear came together on Jan. 6, 2021:



> "I didn't know something could be so terrifying and embarrassing at the same time," tweeted the comedian Jess Dweck. The riot may have been a saturnalia of stupid, but we need to take it seriously. There is abroad in the land an entitled minority, marinating in grievance, convinced that something is being stolen from them. What is being "stolen" — an election, a "way of life," a "birthright," a "Lost Cause," Christmas — doesn't matter. Always it is a defensive white male fantasy based on insecurity, helplessness, and rage….
> At the base of most contemporary American conspiracy theories is a white male fantasy that indulges the feeling of being aggrieved, abused, dominated, or violated, precisely to justify the legitimacy of the ensuing white male vengeance and demonstration of power and control. Nothing tastes better in the white male mouth than indignation — not a job and not a paycheck. The historian Gordon Fraser calls it the "libidinal pleasures of paranoia" and traces the impulse from the "Illuminati Crisis" in 1798 to Pizzagate in 2016.


White fears of annihilation, destruction and obsolescence, set against an increasingly diverse society, are fueled by how the Republican Party and larger "conservative" movement have, for decades, advocated and enacted policies that have literally caused physical and emotional harm to their own voters. As a practical matter, this perverse incentive structure functions to create more white rage and white despair at "the system," "elites," "big government" and so on, which Republicans weaponize and redirect against Black and brown people and anyone else deemed to be the Other or somehow un-American.
If working-class whites fear annihilation and obsolescence, that's not entirely irrational: For decades, Republicans have advocated and enacted policies that harm their own voters.
This is an old American story, built on divide-and-conquer tactics and the "psychological wages of whiteness." White people with money and power know how easy it is to manipulate poor and working-class white people through appeals to white supremacy, racial resentment, entitlement and fear. In the immortal words of Lyndon Johnson, "If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."
In that sense, Trump and the Republican fascists are not doing anything new. Sinclair Lewis famously warned that fascism would come to America wrapped in a flag and carrying cross. That was prophetic; one can't expect Lewis to have predicted the MAGA hats. Instead of running away from Trump and what he represents, tens of millions of white Americans are instead cheering him on as their herald, hero, and savior. Such mass delusions are a defining feature of fascism and other such destructive political ideologies and visions.
America is being consumed by a compulsion towards self-destruction. Time is running out. Will the American people choose life or death? They will soon find out.


----------



## App'z (Nov 2, 2022)

Choose heads full of muscle not brains it kicks political ass all (every) time.  You want a Gestapo / Maffia type of government don't cha ?



			Morning Joe reveals disturbing reason 'totalitarian' Trump picks such low-quality GOP candidates


----------



## App'z (Nov 13, 2022)

To Me!
The Donald proved he is of a Unconstitutional Rights mind set.
I always knew he was only for The Donalds motion of Direction.
If he had Shook hands with the better winner, "been a decent Man"
I would have not been insulted by what he instigated after the 2020 loss.



			Donald Trump can't stand being called a 'loser' and now has 'nowhere to go': biographer
		


lil Humor but not ment to under score their Axe player Passed yesterday.
Mel's not gonna give ya a choice/ another chance, Looser!


----------



## App'z (Nov 14, 2022)

The Donald only cares about himself !  Thas a no brainer!  So the Donalds Boys also only care about the Donald Business and ongoing anti Constitution Shjit!


----------



## App'z (Nov 14, 2022)

Well;  The Donald ! 

Go F yourself you crooked, lying Prik.  You have led a life of nothing but lies and $$$ F/n honest people.  Enjoy your stripes and time in home lock up with no Golf.  Seeing your $$$$$$$$$$ corrupt organization crumble and your kids whining for help!  F U.   U CROOK !


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


Trump, having won in 2016 with 2.9 million fewer votes than his opponent, was dumped by the American electorate at its first opportunity, by a margin of over 7 million votes. Despite fake, cry baby loser claims to the contrary, no Trumper has been able to contrive evidence of his stolen_ "Landslide!"_ or produce even a single suspect in the airy-fairy vast conspiracy in any legal venue anywhere in America.

As the law is now catching up with him in multiple waterloos,  his approval level plummets (He's now _5.4_ points behind the lackluster President), mega-donors flee, rightist propaganda media turns on him, and even white evangelicals have had enough, his chances of securing the GOP 2024 nomination look pretty good.

Ambitious Republican politicians - e.g., _DeSantis, Youngkin, Haley, Mike Pompeo, Josh Hawley, Ted Cruz, Tom Cotton and Mike Pence_ - smell blood, and are making national appearances, courting donors, wooing party loyalists and generating media coverage.

The thundering stampede to replace trumpery may be Trump's salvation, the abundance of _"normals"_ in 2016 having resulted in their all having cancelled one another out.

The door has swung open, and the opportunists are libel to all get jammed in the doorway in the feeding frenzy.





His strongest card shouts _"victim",_ and he doesn't just _play_ it. He flails it about with shameless virtuosity.




_*“All these other Republicans, *_
_*all over the country, *_
_*t*__*hey all win their races. *_
_*And I’m the only guy that loses?”*_​


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2022)

A major American political party sold its soul to the most blatant and obvious con man this country has ever seen.  America's own version of Charles Ponzi.  

A hypersensitive, pugilistic, juvenile, vengeful, paranoid, metrosexual New York City billionaire, of all people.

That party is now stuck with him until it decides to move on.  And it won't* fully* move on until and unless it *also* eschews his sycophants and copycats.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes I voted for him in both victories
> I feel his image is to tarnished and destroyed
> 
> Desantis has similar views as trump and is far more mentally stable and politically correct


"both victories"......


----------



## bodecea (Nov 24, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> I think Trump will be dead by 2024. He's in awful shape, does a lot of drugs, eats shit food, and is a heart attack waiting to happen.


That would be a bummer......entertainment value lost.


----------



## App'z (Nov 24, 2022)

Thinking you have it in most all Economic Zones, the good ole Boys with the need to know info forums.  Not real friends, just companions in Wealth / Deals and info.  Why would Musk want to spend near $50 billion for Twitter?  Information hubs.. Its all about Data, mega data, control of knowledge.  Sound Familiar?  Its always been that way. Its in Digital storage.   Call it up in the Clouds in Morse Code,  ...LOL  



			Billionaire Trump neighbor says his Mar-a-Lago crowd aren't real friends: 'It's all transactional'


----------



## App'z (Nov 24, 2022)

I guess Lying, cheating, corruption and anti US Constitution actions just aren't my dream of rescuing America, MAGA's current drive seems so corrupt.  Hard work, working with great people, great current company ideal of betterment of the peoples over corrupt profits etc.  seems my dream.  Decent retirements,  earning retirement saving accounts  instead of sell outs and ending retirement dreams that are exactly "All in" -  (the name) "Thats international world markets."  Kills dreams.  



			Donald Trump once lost $900 million in just 2 years, one of his accountants said


----------



## App'z (Nov 24, 2022)

Mike Pence Said 7 Words That Disqualify Him from Holding Office: Kirschner
		


lets let Congress and the Supreme Court decide if the VP's testimony is really important when the Potus is in Violation of the Law of the USA.  Well thas my thoughts!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 25, 2022)

bodecea said:


> That would be a bummer......entertainment value lost.


I can do without his entertainment. I just hope his demise is public. Like a heart attack at a rally. Although the conspiracy theories will happen no matter how, where, or when he drops dead. Can you think of a single way or manner that Trump dies where there is no controversy or conspiracy? I can't. Other than an assassin who gets caught.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 25, 2022)

App'z said:


> Donald Trump once lost $900 million in just 2 years, one of his accountants said


Donald Trump at no point in his entire life has been a good businessman. He came into great wealth and has depleted that wealth over the past 30 years through shitty business deals, overextending himself, and creating sub-standard housing for a supposedly luxury market. Trump Tower in NYC didn't even come with built-in water sprinklers. The city forced him to install them after the fact. Because he's stupid. He thinks "look at all the money I saved" and then it costs probably twice as much. Plus if there had ever been a fire forget about it. He's a damaged, broken psychopath.


----------



## App'z (Nov 28, 2022)

Seriously doubt The Donald has dinner with anyone for free.  Bet $100,000 / $500,000 a plate ?



			'This Is A F—ing Nightmare!' Donald Trump's Team Scrambling After Former President's Controversial Dinner With White Supremacist Nick Fuentes


----------



## App'z (Nov 28, 2022)

Well:  is it Deep Throat Shit?  
U decide.  Mo's thought is F.  it,   its really deep hate and filth.  



			Trump is now attacking the sister-in-law of the special counsel


----------



## App'z (Dec 2, 2022)

Fact checker says The Donald told 30,573 complete lies during his Presidency, that's 21 lies a day.  Now aa thas a 2 faced SOB.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 2, 2022)

App'z said:


> Fact checker says The Donald told 30,573 complete lies during his Presidency, that's 21 lies a day.  Now aa thas a 2 faced SOB.



Every human being lies 35 times a day. Were these fact checkers trying to make a point of some sort? It does seem that his lies ended up in the public at a bigger proportion than necessary. I think that just proves he was a media hog. Lying that much is actually less than every single living human being.


----------

